# Goodyear Hi-way Patrol 19..?



## flat black kustoms (Dec 1, 2008)

I scored this bike awhile back and I cant find any real good info on this bike either ! I'm real good at finding bikes like this! IF ANYBODY KNOWS ANYTHING ABOUT THIS BIKE, PLEASE LET ME KNOW! I've only seen a few photos of this type of bike! I love the bar's & fork's..NEVER have I seen a springer like this! I have noticed that most of the bikes that I have seen have a tank..Do all hi-way patrol bikes have a tank? Again , if you know about this bike or have seen ad's...LET ME KNOW ! GERRY D.  FLT BLK KSTMS.


----------



## rjs5700 (Dec 1, 2008)

It's a fifties Columbia built bike sold by Goodyear. Not all had tanks. Usually only the deluxe bikes had tanks.


----------



## JRE (Dec 1, 2008)

Larry Fast in Salem Oreon has a real nice Maroon and cream Deluxe Hi way Patrol bike.


----------



## wave1960 (Dec 2, 2008)

*I have one in Blue*

Mine had no tank but I just discovered a tank on an old Mid-weight Columbia. Now I just have to match the color!...


----------



## fourstarbikes (Dec 3, 2008)

*i have a*

a tank i beleive they call it a coffen tank and says goodyear on the side at least one side someone painted it spray bomb red it is on a coulambia truss rod bike if interested lmk


----------

